# Do you use auto bill paying ??



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

Just curious, I don't know if it my natural paranoia about things getting mucked up or what.

But I have been fighting this, I'll pay ahead on bills, just so I don't have to pay a penalty for not signing up for auto-pay. I just don't like the idea of any company being able to take money out of my checking account. 

That brings up a real gripe: how so many bills, insurance especially, they charge you a "service fee" for processing your payment. What the hell!?! You send them your payment, then they want to charge you a few bucks more for applying the payment to your account. That makes no sense whatsoever!

Well anyway, maybe it is time to put my "fear" behind me and let everybody just dip into our money when they want it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 26, 2013)

My phone, gas, and electric are auto pay. I write checks for everything else. I do not pay bills online.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2013)

The wife handles all the bill paying and she has used online bill paying for years. We even deposit an occasional check online. Our bank notifies us after a set amount, set by us, is reached. Just a nice feature to make life a little easier.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

I've paid my phone bill a few times on-line, and once my cable bill because the bill got so chewed up in the mail I couldn't send in a payment, the envelope was totally wrecked.

Maybe I'll get brave this year and sign up for a few auto-pays. 

I think a lot of my paranoia stems from the fact that everything we do at work now is on computers and I know how screwed up things can get sometimes. 

You guys are giving me courage!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2013)

We pay all our bills by mail with checks.  If we go on vacation for a few weeks, we'll prepay the amount needed to cover any bills that may come.  The only bill we have automatically taken out of our credit card each month is our Kaiser Health insurance payments, and our NetZero ISP...so far there's been no problems with overcharges on my credit card.

If I were to set up a payment where they debit my checking account at my bank, I'd likely set up a separate account with a limited amount of money in it, just to be used for that.  I don't trust doing things like that either, but someday may be necessary.  I heard some people complaining that their money was still being withdrawn from their bank accounts after the service was cancelled...so I imagine some problems may arise.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 26, 2013)

I've used online banking from both banks, one for ten years and the other for four years..never had a problem.  I would't give a bunch of different businesses access to my bank account, through their auto pay...we all have our little paranoias, I guess.  

To me the online banking is so convenient, you can even set up auto pay for the same amount recurring monthly bills.  So convenient, can't even imagine going back to keeping up with the bills and writing checks every month.  I just fill them all out at one time every month for whatever dates I want them paid.  The money does not come out of my checking account until the date the bill is paid.  Money saved on checks and postage, also.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm with you Old Hipster.  I'll be payin' my bills the old fashioned way until we're forced to get that tattoo and chip implant . . .


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

It's nice hearing what others do. I'm waiting for my chip too.

I'll keep following my instincts for now, I have found for the most part if I am hesitant about something, there is usually a reason.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 26, 2013)

> I don't see it that way - but what do I know



A lot, apparently.   We'll see another raise before this one expires, which it never will.  How dumb do they _really think _​we are?


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you TWH, I'll get more Forever stamps!


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 26, 2013)

I pay my bills on line thru my bank,I like to keep track on where my money goes. The bank offer auto-pay but Im not ready to let them do it.......yet.
With auto pay there are so many things that can go wrong but that me.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 26, 2013)

I agree Davey. Like to keep some control..it's easier to give it to them than to get it back.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 26, 2013)

Well I can see I am not the only cautious oldster. I like being in control as much as possible. (we have so little)


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2013)

I think direct debit and direct transfer are the best things since sliced bread.
I first began using it when I had power of attorney over my mother and aunt's affairs and it helped me to keep their various accounts straight.

Now that hubby and I are retired we have an arrangement where certain accounts are debited from his account and others from mine on a monthly basis. A few others he pays online. We haven't written a cheque for years.

We even contribute to the church and charities by direct transfer each month.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 26, 2013)

We have paid using direct debit (is that what you call AUTOPAY?) for a very long time for gas, elec, RACQ (motoring club), health insurance, etc.  Had a problem once a couple of years back when the payment to RACQ didn't go thru ..... I watch everything online and advised them.  It was a computer glitch at their end and they gave me a year's subscription to cover my "inconvenience" ....

Otherwise, no worries.  Other than direct debits, we pay everything we can (eg, software from the US and Germany) online via credit card and pay the entire balance when it's due.  Haven't written a cheque for yonks although I still carry a chequebook for the odd occasion when someone doesn't take the card (very rare).

I'm from an IT background and have no worries about the security.  If I make a large purchase on the credit card, I get a phone call immediately it hits my bank's system, just checking that it was me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2013)

I knew about the postage increase, always get the forever stamps.  I find it impossible to believe that the rise in postage is just temporary also.   They're wanting to charge sales tax on online purchases, and I'm sure in the future we will be paying for every email service, or online bill payments.  Rather stick with the black and white statements in the mail, and have a personal touch on where my money is going, and who's taking it and why.  I shy away from the technical computer business, rather old fashioned and prudent that way. :hair:

http://www.akdart.com/postrate.html


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 26, 2013)

I've never had a cheque book.  I always paid cash or used a bank cheque back in BC (before computers) and now pay everything on-line through a Visa debit card.  I'm too paranoid for that 'autopay' direct debit option too
.
I'm having my first problem ever getting money to someone now though.  Our electricity provider has changed and when I try to pay the bill the new one wants me to register but it won't let me because my 'details have changed.'  Seeing I wasn't registered to be able to pay online with the old one how the hell can any of my details have changed??  aaaaaghhhhh!  I'll have to phone them on their 1300 number which will cost me a bomb on the phone bill just to give them money.  It's obviously set up to force me into the direct debit option, but being stubborn I'm trying to get around that.  Who ever trusted a power company?


----------



## Casper (Dec 26, 2013)

TWHRider said:


> Stamps are going up to 49 cents on January 26th, so everyone should stock up on FOREVER stamps.  The three cent increase is only supposed to be for two years, as the postal system sees it as a way to get out of the billion dollar red they're in.  I don't see it that way - but what do I know



_*TWH.....Our postage stamps in Oz are going up by 10c.....quite a jump....usually it's 5c which is enough anyway.....:what:
*_


----------



## Casper (Dec 26, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> I've never had a cheque book.  I always paid cash or used a bank cheque back in BC (before computers) and now pay everything on-line through a Visa debit card.  I'm too paranoid for that 'autopay' direct debit option too



_*Same here Di.....we pay nearly all bills online with Mastercard debit card through our bank.....only bill that is a direct debit is our ISP.....never had a problem in 12 years....
I always check our online banking every day just to be sure.....*_:suspicion:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 26, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> You guys are giving me courage!



Courage without analysis and perspective is foolhardiness.

The few recurring payments I have online are for things like webhosting and my monthly donations to STSTSFM (Society to Save The Small Furry Mammals), and as SeaBreeze mentioned I keep a separate account with a limited amount in it solely for that purpose.  

Too hard to unsubscribe from some of those systems, and it's easier to just have a "throw-away piece" - crime lovers will understand.


----------



## Rainee (Dec 27, 2013)

Same here I pay my bills mainly by BPay as I like to print out a receipt and keep it with the original bill 
to say its been paid... direct debit is for a couple but I won`t have the electricity or gas paid that way again.. 
they took out the money each month and same amount 3 times.. and it needed only to be paid each 3 months..
so I just get them to send me the bill on line.. then I pay before its due on Bpay.. so easy.. our rent is direct debited each fortnight 
here as that is the way the company collect.. thats easy too .. but haven`t written a cheque for years either... online always if I can.
and Bank Transfers to another BSB is easy to do too. never have to go out to pay a bill any more, life is easy in many ways..


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 27, 2013)

dbeyat45 said:


> We have paid using direct debit (is that what you call AUTOPAY?) for a very long time for gas, elec, RACQ (motoring club), health insurance, etc.  Had a problem once a couple of years back when the payment to RACQ didn't go thru ..... I watch everything online and advised them.  It was a computer glitch at their end and they gave me a year's subscription to cover my "inconvenience" ....
> 
> Otherwise, no worries.  Other than direct debits, we pay everything we can (eg, software from the US and Germany) online via credit card and pay the entire balance when it's due.  Haven't written a cheque for yonks although I still carry a chequebook for the odd occasion when someone doesn't take the card (very rare).
> 
> I'm from an IT background and have no worries about the security.  If I make a large purchase on the credit card, I get a phone call immediately it hits my bank's system, just checking that it was me.


We have a debit/credit card that is with our checking account. Some bills I've paid they want the number on the debit card and other businesses want the account and routing transit numbers off of a check.
I'm not upsetting the status quo for now, I only have to send out 5 checks a month on a regular basis. And our bank has free checking so it's not like it is costing me anything other than a stamp.


----------



## TICA (Dec 27, 2013)

I have my insurance payment come out of my account automatically and the rest of the bills I pay on line when they are due.  I haven't stepped foot into a bank in ages and very seldom (maybe once a year) write a cheque for anything.

I am usually on line checking my accounts about every two days to make sure everything is OK.  I've never had a problem and it is too easy!


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 27, 2013)

Ill stay with my bank and pay my bills on line...no auto pay for me....yet

Does the sperm bank have auto-pay too ?   Just curious.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 27, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> Ill stay with my bank and pay my bills on line...no auto pay for me....yet
> 
> Does the sperm bank have auto-pay too ?   Just curious.



No Davey, you have to hand it in. :lame:


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 27, 2013)

Pappy said:


> No Davey, you have to hand it in. :lame:



Ba - DUM!! 

Withdrawals must be tough, too ...


----------



## That Guy (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 27, 2013)

Here's a tip,when you use your debit card number a lot on line to pay for stuff always renew the card with different numbers every 6 months or a year.

These retail people always say they will not give out your number to anyone,tell that to Target.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 27, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> ... These retail people always say they will not give out your number to anyone,tell that to Target.



I don't think they _gave_ it.

It was _taken_.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Dec 27, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> [ Snip ]
> Does the sperm bank have auto-pay too ?   Just curious.


Did I mention before that you are a sick puppy Davey?   
:wink:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Dec 27, 2013)

Davey Jones said:


> Ill stay with my bank and pay my bills on line...no auto pay for me....yet
> 
> Does the sperm bank have auto-pay too ?   Just curious.



No Davey, the only thing they offer is a direct deposit.:eeew:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2013)

:lofl:


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 28, 2013)

I pay a few things by direct debit, I am thinking about starting online banking this year, this very subject came up at our Christmas get together....everyone was telling me how well they liked it.


----------



## Phantom (Dec 28, 2013)

B.Pay mostly for me

Direct debt for internet account


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 28, 2013)

_Yep i use Bpay also_


----------



## Katybug (Dec 28, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> I've used online banking from both banks, one for ten years and the other for four years..never had a problem.  I would't give a bunch of different businesses access to my bank account, through their auto pay...we all have our little paranoias, I guess.
> 
> To me the online banking is so convenient, you can even set up auto pay for the same amount recurring monthly bills.  So convenient, can't even imagine going back to keeping up with the bills and writing checks every month.  I just fill them all out at one time every month for whatever dates I want them paid.  The money does not come out of my checking account until the date the bill is paid.  Money saved on checks and postage, also.



I could have written this, but I only use one bank.  My mortgage and car insurance are the only items set up on auto pay and the rest is done on-line through my bank...same paranoias here, OG.  And I use the same process you do, pay everything at one time w/desired dates of payment.   It takes me 5 min or so -- easy as can be.  

I have a pkg of Forever Stamps that must be over a year old and with the price of postage these days, Xmas stamps are the only ones I ever use.  On-line banking is the greatest thing since sliced bread...have never had a hint of a problem, but like OG said..doing it all through your bank rather than having to go to each creditor's website.  

Getting everything set up first time with addresses/phone numbers/your account number is the only time consuming part and once it's input, you're all set.  What a godsend!

Like many of you, after payment I shred any and everything with my name and address on it. Lots of bad guys out there!


----------

